# [Solved] net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

## milomak

EDIT: Title changed to better reflect the problem

I tried to ssh into my laptop and I noticed I couldn't. So I did some investigation and this is where I am at the moment

```

root ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status                                 

* status: inactive

root ~ # ping -n www.google.co.za

PING www.l.google.com (74.125.77.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 74.125.77.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=237 time=448 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.77.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=237 time=348 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.77.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=237 time=350 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.77.104: icmp_seq=4 ttl=237 time=450 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.77.104: icmp_seq=5 ttl=237 time=492 ms

^C

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 348.412/417.910/492.307/58.235 ms

root ~ # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:bf:07:e2

          inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2653 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2220 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1563401 (1.4 MiB)  TX bytes:366532 (357.9 KiB)
```

I am running wicd. I am pretty sure that previously the laptop wouldn't connect to the router if net.wlan0 was inactive. But let's assume I am wrong about that, how can I run sshd when it gives this

```

root ~ # /etc/init.d/sshd status

* status: stopped

root ~ # /etc/init.d/sshd start

* WARNING: sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started
```

And for good measure I tried

```

root ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has already started, but is inactive

root ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

* Bringing down interface wlan0

*   Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

*   Removing addresses

root ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

Interestingly when I ran net.wlan0 stop, it killed the connection to the router and even running net.wlan0 start failed to get it running again. I had to save this post to text, reboot but thankfully the Session Manager extension had saved the work.

I also notice that the wicd-client doesn't start when net.wlan0 is inactive. I have to start it manually and it shows I am connected to a network.Last edited by milomak on Sun May 03, 2009 1:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## milomak

Just thought:

Last night I did a 96 package update. 9 files needed dispatch-conf. I tried to be very vigilant re what I allowed. But I wonder if something there has had an impact.

----------

## milomak

The solution was rather a simple one. The problem was caused because wicd was starting as a daemon and seems to have been blocking net.wlan0. which is strange because I have been using wicd daemon for as long as i can remember and it previously didn't cause net.wlan0 to be inactive.

Any way i just disabled net.wlan0 as both it and wicd daemon were providing the same service.

----------

## kib-

 *milomak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I also notice that the wicd-client doesn't start when net.wlan0 is inactive. I have to start it manually and it shows I am connected to a network.

 

Probably cause rc_depend_strict="YES" is still commented out in /etc/rc.conf.  Try rc_depend_strict="NO".  I am still having the warning message about wlan0 being inactive.  I hear it is because openrc tries to go to the next step before wlan0 actually associates with anything.  I really dont think it should be a warning, but rather the message be changed to say "net.wlan0 has not yet been associated with any ap!"

----------

